# Squeaking Oven



## Hobb3s

This may sound odd. We have an older electric oven that came with the house we bought. It still works perfectly, except for when the oven has been on for a bit. Then it starts squeaking, an intermittent (like once every 20-30 seconds) kind of squeak. It sounds like a metal on metal kind of squeak.

Anyone ever experienced this? We can reproduce it every time, but I've not been able to localize the noise. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## jeff1

Hi,



> Oven


?
Built in oven, oven part of a range?
Make, model#?



> It still works perfectly, except for when the oven has been on for a bit. Then it starts squeaking, an intermittent (like once every 20-30 seconds) kind of squeak. It sounds like a metal on metal kind of squeak.


Oil canning is common, but that -usually- produces a bang like noise.
Metal expanding or contracting ( liner, racks, element ), cooling fan, clock, control probe moving ( if used ), hinges, door liner...



> Anyone ever experienced this?


Lots of oil canning problems, lots of door hinges squeeking when the door is opened and closed once the oven is hot.

jeff.


----------



## Hobb3s

jeff1 said:


> Built in oven, oven part of a range?
> Make, model#?


Oven part of a range. 
Make is GE I think, model, I'm not sure, I'll have to search for a sticker.



> Oil canning is common, but that -usually- produces a bang like noise.
> Metal expanding or contracting ( liner, racks, element ), cooling fan, clock, control probe moving ( if used ), hinges, door liner...


_Oil canning,_ I'm not familiar with that term. But it's definitely not a bang. I'll have to look up what that means. (just looked it up, learned something). 



> Lots of oil canning problems, lots of door hinges squeeking when the door is opened and closed once the oven is hot.


Yeah, it's definitely not from opening the oven door either, we'll be sitting in the living room and hearing the squeaking.


----------



## jeff1

> we'll be sitting in the living room and hearing the squeaking


Hope it's not a mouse getting too hot 



> Make is GE I think, model, I'm not sure, I'll have to search for a sticker


Great 

jeff.


----------



## girltech

You should be able to find the model number on a tag on the frame of the range where the drawer closes.

The oil canning is usually just when the oven is first heating up and when it cools down.

Does the range have an electronic clock control or an analog clock?


----------



## Hobb3s

I'll look there. I took a quick look last night and realized it's a Kenmore not a GE. (different appliance). 
Didn't find a sticker, but I'll check where the drawer closes. 
It's has an analog clock (Iit's not a clock face, but numbers that turn like an odometer). 
Yeah, it usually happens after it's warmed up all the way after stuff has been in for 5 minutes.


----------

